# Help with jar lid



## Blackglass (Jun 29, 2011)

So, I attempted to go digging again, but it bombed as usual. I can't find a good dig spot anywhere, and its been a good 2 years! Anyways, I did pull out this interesting, what I presume to be, jar lid. I know very little about jars, so I'm hoping someone here knows what this went to. The dump dated to the 1950's, but there were shards dating back to TOC.  I found no remnants of the jar itself anywhere. It is machine made, and unmarked except for a 2 and a 1.
   ``Blackglass


----------



## thejario (Jun 29, 2011)

It is an early ball made lid, they go for around 1-2$


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much! Absolutely not my specialty, glad somebody knows.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

That lid looks doomed,is it?


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually dont know about that being a Ball lid.... Which jar are you talking about....Pat Apld For?



    David aka  dygger60


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> That lid looks doomed,is it?


 
 Yes, it is domed (I know "doomed" is a typo, lol). Here is a pic of the other side...


----------

